

Google Base is been pulled - fun2have
http://code.google.com/apis/base/faq_depr.html

======
ck2
If only this was because the are going to launch another product to take on
ebay/paypal.

But sadly it's likely not.

<rant> _And for the love of $deity|!$deity please stop screwing with menu
interfaces on all your products, Google, unless you can give us an option to
get the old one back._

 _The new gmail interface today requires two clicks (and a "hidden" menu) to
logout. Are they trying to get people to accidentally stay logged into their
google account? What about on shared computers? "Logout" should ALWAYS be a
clearly visible link._ </rant>

~~~
kitchen
I don't know what you're talking about, in the upper right of my gmail is
"sign out" ... and that's what it does.

